# Got a half moon betta today!



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I inherited a yellow and blue half moon betta today and he seems in pretty good shape although the large back fin isnt nice and rounded like the ones I have seen in the photos. Could this be a result of past (or current) fin rot? If so will it ever go back to normal?
I have been slowly acclimating him to the water and will place him in the 40g later today if all seems well. He was displaying a little at his reflection so I take this to be a decent sign... I have never had a betta before so I am excited to see how he gets along with his tankmates. I am curious to know if they benefit from floating plants? I have a semi-planted tank at the moment but nothing at the surface. I will try to get pics up later.
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm a huge Betta fan, so I'm pleased when people get them. Yes, his fins will grow back, but they are easily damaged, so keep an eye on him. They love plants too, so that's always good. Keep in mind he is a carnivore so he needs a diet accordingly. Also, what are his tank mates?


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Flatline! Right now the 40 gallon is currently housing 2 glofish, 2 zebra danios and a common pleco. I will be getting 12 pygmy corys and 6 - 10 black neon tetras in the coming weeks. Are there any good floating plants that I should be looking into? Also, I bought some betta food (just called betta bites) at the lfs, is there a really good brand I should get?
Thanks for the info and I am glad to know his tail should come back to normal!


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

That sounds like a really nice tank setup, the only things I would be concerned with are the tetras and the glofish. The tetras may nip at his fins, and the glofish colors may stress him... Just something to watch for. As far as food, I just make sure the food has a high protein content and I stay away from tropical flakes and crisps. 

If he is stressing, his colors will be pretty drab. Also, make sure he doesn't encounter a lot of current. 

Biggest thing with community Bettas is to watch em, and make sure they aren't getting pestered... Females seem to hold their own better in communities, but it's all subjective.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

now why would you spend money on half a fish
???
and which half did you get conned into buying??


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have always liked bettas; but just the old veils instead of the newer varieties..


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Why do you consider them 1/2 a fish?? They seem just as hearty as the veil tails... although I speak from absolutely no experience whatsoever


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I just popped him in the tank, so far so good
There is a pretty decent current on 1/2 the tank where the filtered water spills out, hopefully he will be smart enough to hangout on the other side if he doesnt like it


----------



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

I don’t think you necessarily need floating plants… you could get them if you want them… but otherwise some tall plants with broad leaves that reach up near the surface might be appreciated by him... I have Java ferns in both my tanks and they are frequently used to rest on by my bettas...soft fake plants can serve the same purpose… they also seem to like having hidey holes even if they don’t spend much time in them... And in my experience they spend as much time on the surface as they do zooming around the tank and stalking the bottom of the tank for whatever reason…

I think I use Bio Gold Betta food but I honestly cant remember… mixed in with live black worms when I have them… all my bettas like to eat the algae wafers I put down for my bristlenoses… and many other betta keepers recommend feeding them a small amount of algae wafer (or a lightly cooked frozen pea popped from its skin) occasionally anyway to keep their insides clean so you might want to do that as well.. especially if you already have the wafers for other fish in the tank…


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello 207Lauras,

Welcome to the world of Betta keeping!

If the fins was damaged due to fin rot, chances are they will grow out with good clean
water and diet. You may find the coloring a little different or slighty translucent in the 
area of the new growth though.

I keep Java Fern attached to rocks on the lower level and Anacharis free floating in all 
my tanks, the Bettas use the leaves to rest/sleep on. I also watch to see if they seem 
to have a favorite place to hang out in & add a hide, some use them to sleep, others 
seem to like to play in them=in & out of the holes. One of my males likes to sleep on 
top during the day time.

I am not able to advise on the community setup, I have 1 sorority tank & the others 
are in tanks of thier own.

I feed Hikari brand only, frozen & freezed dried, Brine Shrimp, Blood worms, Daphnia &
Tubiflex worms. 

Enjoy your new Betta.

WFF


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Here are 2 pics of him: One has good color and the other shows his fins better.
I have 2 java fern and a bunch of java moss and am getting some anubias nana and italian vals so hopefully there will be enough plants to keep him happy! Thanks for all the advice and I will be getting some other betta food to intersperse and keep him happy!


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

oops here is the other one with the better view of his fins...he kinda looks like a cross between a crown-tail and a half moon...


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

I only see 1 pic 

I will try to check the fins for you, from the pic shown, it looks to me he may have
" Blown" his fins some, which means he may have over extended them for a long period
of time at some point. This can happen when they are allowed to flare too often or too
long of a time.

WFF

Just viewed the other pic. 
You may have some fin rot there, Keep the water clean & should heal nicely.


----------

